# Did something bad!



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sunday, I was feeling pretty good, and I knew better, but without thinking, I picked up a rather large chunk of mesquite that End Tuition gave me a couple of years back and mounted it to the lathe. Wasn't terribly heavy, but heavy enough, I probably shouldn't have picked it up at this stage of my recovery of back problems. I however got it mounted and afterwords, I went in the house and took it easy with no known problems resulting of moving that log. I hope to go out maybe this weekend and start turning it. It appears that it will have lots of large voids in it and may be a challenge turning, but mesquite is one of my favorites.

It sucks we don't have a supply of mesquite in this part of Texas when other parts hate this wood as it can become a nuisance. We instead have a true trash wood (Chinese tallow) which isn't good for anything and grows wild everywhere and even moving to open spots in East Texas Piney Woods.

I will post some photos from beginning to end as I start working on this piece. Stay tuned, this one looks to really be a challenge to me. Galvebay has turned many of these but this is my first with the large voids in it. At one point, it hits the tool rest banjo with its width so had to move the banjo to allow it to turn. It is quite wide, but lots of that will be turned down to make round. I'm getting anxious.

I had a person contact me about selling a few turning to his company which makes high end furniture such as shelves, counters and other wood product in high end hotels, casinos wanting to know if I would be interested in selling some of my projects. I wrote him back letting him know I don't sell my projects, however, if it was to go in a place where people can look and admire the project, I would consider it if I know where it is going. Waiting to see if he is still interested and see what he is actually interested in. He said he really liked the Walnut piece I made a little while back with the larger projects.

Anyway, stay posted, photos coming.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Keep us posted..Sounds interesting...

Also...get back with us Wednesday morning.. Takes about 48 hours for our ambitious excesses to show up on our old bones...:rotfl:

(Dumbarse...YOU HAVE A *BAD BACK* !!!!!)


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Slipknot....Congrats on the interest in a high-end buyer wanting to buy your turnings...that's very exciting!!. 
Years ago when someone first approached me about buying one of my carvings, I was on cloud nine, and I still get excited about selling some (but not all) of my stuff. To me that's the ultimate in appreciation and admiration of your craft. Go for it!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Take it easy on that back Dale. If you need Mesquite let me know - I have about 2800 acres covered in Mesquite to choose from. I have quite a bit in the shop and I'll be going out to fill feeders in a couple of weeks and would be glad to cut you some if you let me know what you are looking for. Biggreen may be going with me to cut some Persimmon and he needs a good workout.







If you are over this way you're welcome to come poke around the shop and pick out whatever you need - I'll even load it for you.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> (Dumbarse...YOU HAVE A *BAD BACK* !!!!!)


I know, I know. When I finished putting it on the lathe and came inside and sit down, I kept thinking how stupid I was in even taking a chance. I agree, I was stupid in doing that and with two bad disks in my lumbar, that wasn't a smart thing to do, but I just did it and just thought it was no big deal, but it could have been. I'm over 24 hours with no bad signs yet. I don't think I will take that chance again as I went through too much to do something stupid like that but just didn't think hard enough before doing it. I did so with proper lifting techniques though.

Tom, I may take you up on that as I really like mesquite, and not sure where you are at, but if I remember, you are a ways away from me or many here around Houston area? Don't get much farther than Houston area but could be possible sometime.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

SetDaHook said:


> Hey Slipknot....Congrats on the interest in a high-end buyer wanting to buy your turnings...that's very exciting!!.
> Years ago when someone first approached me about buying one of my carvings, I was on cloud nine, and I still get excited about selling some (but not all) of my stuff. To me that's the ultimate in appreciation and admiration of your craft. Go for it!!!


Thanks, never had a desire to sell any as I don't want it to become work. I enjoy seeing people appreciate the work and have given some away to family. Sold one item and it wasn't something I really wanted to do, but it was so appreciated with a promise to cherish it that I gave in and sold a piece. Not something I ever wanted to do. If a piece could go on exhibit somewhere as an art form however, I think I could give it a try on an infrequent basis. I don't do enough to do this often and I only do them when I my heart is ready to do these larger projects.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm in NW Houston - 1960 and 290 area. I'm not travelling as much as I was but I really need to make some calls in your area and if I do I could bring some with me. Have some other places to go first though so it might be a while.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That isn't too very far. I could make a trip like that not too far away. Not sure what you have, but could use anything in the 12" - 20" or so. Could even use a few smaller pieces also for smaller things such as finials or other smaller things. If you get anything, that is great, but don't go out of your way either to get some. I sure don't want you hurting yourself doing something like this.
Persimmon? That sounds interesting, what is Biggreen doing with that stuff?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

^^what they said^^


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....I'm so JEALOUS!!! I just loaded the trailer with my 'big' mesquite stash for the move over to the new place. I've been hording about 8-10 BIG chunks for a few years now and can't wait to finally spin some and make a mess. Shoot some pictures of what you have chucked up! I wanna' see it! gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> SK....I'm so JEALOUS!!! I just loaded the trailer with my 'big' mesquite stash for the move over to the new place. I've been hording about 8-10 BIG chunks for a few years now and can't wait to finally spin some and make a mess. Shoot some pictures of what you have chucked up! I wanna' see it! gb


I will try to post today or in the next few days. If I can make it look half as good as some of the ones you have done, I'll be thrilled. I hope to do it justice. Never did one with the missing pieces that are open but think I am ready to give it a try.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Turn *S L O W*....keep your tools sharp and stand out of the way of the rotation. Piece of cake! Have fun...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Turn *S L O W*....keep your tools sharp and stand out of the way of the rotation. Piece of cake! Have fun...


Excellent advice from 'The Master'..and one more little item I'm sure you know...stop from time to time and TIGHTEN down on that chuck.. In my second and FINAL bowl attempt, the chuck must have unscrewed itself somehow while whirling at about 2000..and the bowl and chuck come flying off the lathe and all five pounds of chuck and two pounds of wood went sailing twenty feet plumb across the garage. Luckily, I wasn't in the flight pattern...Had to have fresh underwear on that 'un....:headknock

Don't forget 'our' pictures.....


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

My father in law gave me some THICK mesquite and Ebony logs from some trees he was told to chop down at a ranch where he works and gave them to me to use as fire wood.

I am thinking of sawing them into some planks of wood on a bandsaw and see if I can make something with them on my scroll saw instead.

Any thoughts or Ideas/suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

FLATSDADDY said:


> My father in law gave me some THICK mesquite and Ebony logs from some trees he was told to chop down at a ranch where he works and gave them to me to use as fire wood.
> 
> I am thinking of sawing them into some planks of wood on a bandsaw and see if I can make something with them on my scroll saw instead.
> 
> Any thoughts or Ideas/suggestions are appreciated.


both woods will be tough on your bandsaw...go slow

I would love to do these
http://www.lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/Claytonsite1.htm


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

cool link bill!


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for pointer bill. And yes, that is an awesome link. I got some plans in the mail for one of their clocks. Will post up pics if it turns out good. LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Toruga. About the chuck, I don't use a chuck for the larger vessels. I have lost some with pieces comming off the chuck but was mostly sloppy wet wood and it is easy to loosen up with wet wood which isn't stable. Since however, I use a faceplate which I know is much more secure just in case. I really like faceplate turning more than a 4 jaw chuck.

Galvebay, thanks, I will take my time and turn slow and try to stay out of the line of fire. May start this weekend on it. Since it is dry wood, I don't have to hurry as with wet wood, you need to finish it quick to keep wood from drying and cracking before I can soak it to stabilize it. I still prefer wet wood as it turns so much better than a dry wood. This one should be dry.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Seriously!!! :headknock When are you yougens gonna learn?? Becarful Slip!! & do not over do it!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

slip knot said:


> That isn't too very far. I could make a trip like that not too far away. Not sure what you have, but could use anything in the 12" - 20" or so. Could even use a few smaller pieces also for smaller things such as finials or other smaller things. If you get anything, that is great, but don't go out of your way either to get some. I sure don't want you hurting yourself doing something like this.
> Persimmon? That sounds interesting, what is Biggreen doing with that stuff?


I'm not sure if I have anything that large in the shop but I'll take a look and let you know. I know I have plenty of 6 - 10" diameter stuff.If not, I'll see what I can find at the lease. The Persimmon is a light colored wood with a black streak running down the middle and Steve is making pens from it. Seemed to have a pretty good market for them.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

slip knot said:


> That isn't too very far. I could make a trip like that not too far away. Not sure what you have, but could use anything in the 12" - 20" or so. Could even use a few smaller pieces also for smaller things such as finials or other smaller things. If you get anything, that is great, but don't go out of your way either to get some. I sure don't want you hurting yourself doing something like this.
> Persimmon? That sounds interesting, what is Biggreen doing with that stuff?


I'm not sure if I have anything that large in the shop but I'll take a look and let you know. I know I have plenty of 6 -10" diameter stuff. If not, I'll see what I can find at the lease - how long would you like for it to be? I also have some Hackberry logs stacked in the back yard that are over a foot in diameter. The Persimmon is a light colored wood with a black streak running down the middle and Steve is making pens from it. Seemed to have a pretty good market for them.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I can usually use anything from 18" - 24" in length. Don't worry about it Tom. No problem and please I don't want you to go to any trouble other than you was already working to get some, otherwise, I can land on some at some point. I've got enough wood to last me a little while and I always seem to gather more when I get low. I look around to in neighborhoods to see if anybody is cutting something good. Most cuttings however are Oak and Tallow. Not much of any good stuff as people want to keep the other stuff as trees in yards.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, I promised, here is the chunk of wood that I mounted on the lathe. May start this weekend if I get the gumption to start on it







. As you can see by how close it is to the max, it is quite a chunk of wood, however, it isn't terribly long in length, so I will have to cut off quite a bit for proportion of project. Also, notice on 2nd photo how deep the cavity is from outside edge towards the center of pith of the wood. It is reversed on the lathe at this time, and when I get a semi basic shape and the end squared off, I will install faceplate on the current tailstock end of the wood.

Galvebay, one question, when you have done yours with such vacent spots throughout the project, how thick would you recommend. I typically hollow to around 1/4" or 3/16 thickness but with the large vacant spots in it, I would think it should be thicker







?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"Galvebay, one question, when you have done yours with such vacent spots throughout the project, how thick would you recommend."_

I like to take the big stuff down to 1/16" or 1/32" wall thickness....just kidding!
In all reality...it all depends on the wood and how safe/risky you want to go. Something like that I would look at 3/8 to 1/2...but that's just me. The big league turners would laugh at a 3/8" wall thickness...but I'm not that daring. 3/8" thickness looks paper thin when you work with something that big. 
Awesome looking chunk of wood...can't wait to see what's inside!!! Keep the pics coming. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks GB, I was thinking around that thickness myself. I would hate to lose it by trying to go too thin on a open piece. I try to go thinner on solid pieces but didn't think I would want to go thin on this piece and come out alive and with a finished product.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That chunk looks familiar. Possibly part of the stash Sanddollar brought us a couple years ago.
I'm really anxious to see the final piece.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

It could be. I got it from Entuition I believe. I got it from him about two years ago. If it came from Sanddollar, I hope I can do it justice, but remember some being passed around from her stash, but believe I possibly got it prior to that, but not certain my timing is correct. If it is, I am honored to do a work on it, but would be devestaged if I mess it up also. That would make me nervous but still honored.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Good thing about a mesquite project....if it gets messed up it can still be used in the smoker!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Slip - I don't have anything near that big in the shop - most of the stuff I cut was for pens so they are 6-10" in diameter and 1 -2 feet long at most. I'll be going to the lease in a couple of weeks and I'll see what I can scare up. May need to haul the tractor with the front end loader up there to load it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

haha, no worries Tom. Don't go out and do anything like that. I am good with what I got here for a while. This one may do me in anyway....lol. I can just imagine more than chips flying on this one, but it has been talking to me for a while, so I need to answer its call and turn it down........did too much today at work and now paying the price, so not sure how much if any I will get done on it this weekend. I'm sure ready to get back to 100% as this is sure ruining my style for sure. Will keep posted with progress as I go.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Now that's a chunk of wood.....I just love seeing what's inside an old stump like that. It's like a box of chocolates..."you never know what you're gonna get". Can't wait to see it in progress!!


----------

